# Die haben Sie nicht mehr alle,oder?Ich meine Deutsche Rentenversicherung



## Brexzidian7794 (27. Februar 2015)

Als ich heute in meinem Postfach geschaut hatte war ich mehr als verwundert.Es lag ein großer DIN A4 Umschlag mit dem Absender Deutsche Rentenversicherung(Süd) mit ungefähr 1cm dicke Papier gefüllt.
Hab mir erstmal nichts gedacht und habe darauf spekuliert das es eventuell Werbung sei.Nun in meiner Wohnung angekommen mache ich den Umschlag auf worauf ein Stapel Papier mir entgegen kommt.Hab mich erst gewundert für was das alles sein soll?Als die oberste Seite gelesen hatte,dachte ich mich tritt ein Pferd?Die Rentenversicherung will tatsätzlich von mir wissen was ich vom Sep.1989 bis Sep.1992 getrieben habe,was das angeht schon über 2 Jahrzenhte her ist und mein damaliger Wohnsitz war auch in  nördlichen Deutschland.Heute im Süden seid 17 Jahren.Gott sei
dank habe ich natürlich noch alte Unterlagen sowie Lebenslauf von damals wo ich eine rekonstruktion der dermaligen Zeit erstellt habe.Nun was mich sehr ärgert das einen haufen Papiere beiliegt mit zig anfragen,was garnicht mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun hat.
Was soll das,auf Bü*ro*kra*tie habe ich keine lust und keine Zeit. Z.b war eine frage ob ich 1978 beiträge zu Rentenversicherung eingezahlt hätte?Halllo?Damals war ich noch ein Kind.Ich komme mir echt verarscht vor(sorry den ausdruck).Wenn man da solche Fragen beantworten muß was mit dem eigentlichem Thema nichts zu tun hat und dann auch noch völlig idiotische Fragen sind.Da frage ich mich
wie komputent ist die Deutsche Rentenversicherung überhaupt?Bei mir in der Stadt gibts eine Filiale,ich werde mal zu den heinis hingehen und mal anfragen was das werden soll.
Jemand von euch sowas ähnliches passiert?Ich glaube ich sollte mal einen Fernsehsender aufsuchen und das publik machen,das ist echt ein Witz.


----------



## Chinaquads (27. Februar 2015)

Das ist doch ganz normal, kann es sein, das dies die Zeit deiner Ausbildung war ?

Falls ja, hat die Rentenversicherung keine Unterlagen dazu, schick deinen Ausbildungsvertrag hin und gut ist.


----------



## evilgrin68 (27. Februar 2015)

Ich weiss gar nicht was du dich so aufregst, es geht um DEINE Rente. 

Vernünftige Menschen gehen frühzeitig zum Amt und lassen alles in Ruhe eintragen. Ausbildung, Schule, etc. Denn erst als Sozialversicherungspflichtiger Arbeitnehmer läuft das mit der Rente automatisch.


----------



## keinnick (27. Februar 2015)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich sollte mal einen Fernsehsender aufsuchen und das publik machen,das ist echt ein Witz.



Wo ist denn das Problem? Es geht hier um Deine Rente und so schwer kann es doch wohl nicht sein, sein bisheriges Berufsleben zu rekonstruieren oder hast Du zu Der Zeit monatlich neue Jobs angetreten?


----------



## DeepXtreme (27. Februar 2015)

Nach 10 Jahren verfallen/verjähren die meisten amtlichen bzw. Ämter betreffende Dokumente. Darauf würde ich einzig mit einem kurzen Telefonat "nicht mit mir" antworten.  
......Pflicht? Daten sammeln zu deinem Nachteil, brauchst Du nicht mitmachen


----------



## cerbero (27. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte den Spaß auch schon, alles was damals nötig war, war der Nachweis, dass zwischen Schule und Ausbildung 2 Monate nix war.
Ziehen wir das doch mal anders auf: 
1978 Kind..demnach jetzt was in den 35 bis 40 Jahre alt: Möchtest du in ca 25 bis 35 Jahren herrausfinden, das dich dein Arbeitgeber um deine Sozialbeiträge beschissen hat oder doch eher recht schnell ? Oder konkret mit 66 beim Antrag herrausfinden, dass du mit 45 Arbeitsjahren in Rente gehen wolltest und du bei der Rentenversicherung nur 42 Jahre nachweisen kannst ? Da fehlen dir schnell ein paar Euro im Monat... 
Sei froh und lach und sag Danke, dass sich jemand um dich kümmert. Es geht, wie schon gesagt, um DEIN Geld.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2015)

Es ist doch nur eine Kontrolle der Ausfallzeiten für deine Rente.  So etwas hatte ich auch bekommen und in etwa lässt es sich ja ermitteln was man in dem betreffenden Zeitraum getrieben hat.
Einfach mal geschmeidig durch die Hose atmen


----------



## Malkolm (27. Februar 2015)

Dass Bildungsferne immer so einen Schiss vor Ämtern haben...unglaublich.
Um nix kümmern wollen aber immer am meckern! Und Schuld sind immer die anderen...


----------



## mickythebeagle (27. Februar 2015)

Solche Leute dürften keine Rente bekommen. Wer zu faul ist sich um seine Unterlagen zu kümmern ist es elbst Schuld.
*DU* bist verpflichtet bei einer Unstimmigkeit der Kasse das Gegenteil nachzuweisen. *Nicht* die Kasse Dir.
Ich bin 72 Jahre alt und hatte nie probleme mit meiner BFA.
Das einzige Problem bei der Rente ist eben nur das man se ein 2. mal Versteuern muss, obwohl beim Einkommen schon alles versteuert wurde.


----------



## Ruptet (27. Februar 2015)

Na hätte er gewusst was er damit lostretet, hätte er sich den Thread bestimmt gespart 

Ich find auch das du ein wenig übertreibst, immerhin geht es ja wirklich um deine Rente... also einmal die Zeit nehmen, das hinter sich bringen und fertig.


----------



## Cinnayum (27. Februar 2015)

Deshalb ist man ja auch Beamter  . Keine Unsinnigen Nachweise, keine Pfennigfuchserei bei der Höhe der Rente  .


----------



## cerbero (28. Februar 2015)

Den Ärger übernimmt dann die private Krankenversicherung, die man als Beamter fast zwangsweise hat.


----------



## mickythebeagle (28. Februar 2015)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Deshalb ist man ja auch Beamter  . Keine Unsinnigen Nachweise, keine Pfennigfuchserei bei der Höhe der Rente  .



Und wegen Euch Penn.... habe ich es zu verdanken das ich meine Rente Versteuern darf obwohl ich mein Einkommen schon mehr als Versteuert habe im Gegensatz zu Euch Beamten !


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (28. Februar 2015)

Danke, an die Leute für ihre vielen kommentare zu diesem Thema.Tatsächlich geht es darum um eine lückenlose Aufklärung zur dieser genannten Zeit.
Nur was mich aufregt warum die nach über 20 Jahren damit kommen und ich mich kaum noch an die Zeit erinnere.Gut ich hatte damals auch eine abgebrochne Berufsausbildung nach 5 Monaten Ausblidung aus gesundheitlichen gründen.Ich war nur zu blöd und naiv als jugendlicher mich Arbeitslos anzumelden.Und deswegen besteht eine lücke,das geht natürlich auf meine kappe.Aber ich denke
ich werde die Zeit rekonstruieren können was ich damals angestellt habe.

Liebe grüße,Brex


----------



## pedi (28. Februar 2015)

sei froh, dass sie jetzt schon kommen, und nicht erst, wenn du deine rente beantragst.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2015)

Ist wohl scheinbar so üblich das man erst mit einem Alter X damit belästigt wird. Bei mir war es gefühlt deutlich später.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (1. März 2015)

Sei froh, dass du offensichtlich überhaupt noch eine Rente erhalten wirst.
Die nach 1990 Geborenen müssen dafür wahrscheinlich selbst noch was mitbringen, so nach dem Motto "Zahlen Sie 50 €, dann bekommen Sie 20 € Rente"  
Oder der Staat ist bis dahin selbst bankrott, so wie Griechenland ...


----------

